# Frage zu FreeHand



## morgentau (22. Juni 2007)

Heyho!

habe mal wieder ein Problem: 
möchte in FreeHand9 ein Logo erstellen...soweit so gut...wollten nun die Schrift innheralb des Hintergrunds entlang der Linie einfügen...also habe ich es vom Pfad getrennt und die Schrift passte sich wirklich genau der Linie an...nur war dann der Hintergrund nicht mehr sichtbar -nur in der Grobansicht konnte man noch die Konturen erkennen...wurmt mich, da ich mal wusste wie es geht...

was mache ich schon wieder falsch? wie kann ich den Fehler beheben?

DANKE für eure Hilfe!


----------

